# Network is up, but no internet access... Help!

## musicweb

We finally got our server to start and load everything, but we can't connect to the internet.

It worked about 2 weeks ago, but the server stopped running.

After several restarts, it finally started again and got us to a root prompt.

eth0 is up, but no internet.

I can't copy and paste from the server monitor, so I can't post any codes here.

ifconfig comes up with eth0 and l0, and both have the inet IP, Broadcast IP, netmask, etc listed.

2 servers are hooked to a router, then router to modem.

The other server works fine over the internet.

What should we be looking for? It must be an IP configuration right?

----------

## lexflex

Hi ,

Indeed, it might be some configuration problem ( although you might have other problems too since you write that suddenly "the server stopped running", and that might point to complete other problems since this should not happen if nothing has changed....)

-Can you access the server from your local network using ssh?  ( for example from a laptop connected to the same router, or from 'the other server'? )

 - or even ping the server?

-Can you post the output of ifconfig ? ( you can copy from an ssh terminal on another computer)  

 *musicweb wrote:*   

> but we can't connect to the internet.
> 
> The other server works fine over the internet.
> 
> What should we be looking for? It must be an IP configuration right?

 

This sounds a bit confusing, it is not completely clear to me what works and what doesn't.

Things to check : 

- can access the server using ssh ? 

- Can you 'ping' the router that is the default gateway on your network ?

- can you 'ping' some external IP address ?

Alex.

----------

## musicweb

This is our current situation as it started:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008236.html

The server is in Canada, I'm in USA.

My partner shows me the terminal via Skype video.

He enters commands at root prompt as I tell him.If someone that knows about network configuration wants to go on Skype video with him, I'm sure he would appreciate that.

Like I said..... the server was running fine.

It rebooted itself (??) and then wouldn't boot all the way until after around 50 tries.

Everything runs now except the NTP client, no big deal....

but no internet connection....

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

 *musicweb wrote:*   

> This is our current situation as it started:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008236.html
> 
> Everything runs now except the NTP client, no big deal....
> ...

 

I am still confused about what you mean by "the internet connection does not work".

In the other post you update the system. This would mean you can do "emerge --sync", which only works "using the internet". 

- Best would be if your friend would try to access the server from another computer on the local network ( either the other server or a laptop connected to the same router). This would give more information about whether the local network functions as it should. (Also, this allows for copying of information so you dont need to write it all down from a video call  :Smile:    )

Also, we do need ifconfig output and the ping-tests. 

- What is the output if your friend pings the other server on the network ? And the default gateway?  ( the fact that they are defined does not mean they are correct....)

- And if you ping some server ( using IP adresses) on the internet  (of which you have confirmed it works from other computers)?

Try both:

```
 ping 89.16.167.134

 ping gentoo.org
```

If the first one works, and the other does not, then the internet works fine , but there is a DNS issue.

Also, if you say "the internet does not work" , what is the command or application you run ( that uses the internet) , and what error do you get ?

Please try to be very specific.

Alex.

----------

